# Wow saddle fitters - Gloucestershire



## {97702} (23 April 2018)

Can anyone recommend a WOW saddle fitter in Gloucestershire? I have one recommendation which isnt that local so wanted personal recommendations if possible, thanks


----------



## HelenBack (24 April 2018)

I use Anneliese Lewis. She's based in Chepstow but it says on her card that she covers Gloucestershire. She's very thorough and passionate about everything to do with WOWs. I'd recommend her highly.


----------



## {97702} (24 April 2018)

Thank you


----------

